# FLD (fatty liver disease) treatments.....



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello, i currently own hedgehogs but i will be adopting another hedgehog very soon, she has currently been diagnosed with FLD (fatty liver disease) I really want to adopt her but i'm unclear on what treatments are available. My question basically is are there other possible treatments besides diet & exercise? I currently have my hedgehogs on "Solid Gold" & "Royal Canin indoor 27" and they each have a wheel and she will be given the same. I'm not sure what the guy i'm getting her from has been feeding her nor do i know if she has a wheel.......I just don't want to buy her and then she passes away...i mean i'd love to buy her to make her last months better though.....is FLD a death sentence, or can it be reversed?

please give me your opinion, thanks so much for reading this!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Why ever would someone sell a hedgehog with FLD. Poor thing. Yes, FLD can sometimes be reversed but not always and how successful also depends on what caused the FLD. 

Be prepared for lots of vet bills as her liver levels will need to be checked.


----------



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Nacy, thank you so much for your response...I feel i need to adopt this girl hedgie to give her a better life even if it's only for a short time...Would a good diet such as "solid gold" & "canin" and exercise help her recover? Do you know how often her liver levels would need to be checked? She was just diagnosed with FLD a week or so ago......thank you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What medication is she on? Is she eating on her own? The best thing to do would be to speak with the vet that diagnosed the FLD and find out exactly what her prognoses is and what treatment she needs. The vet would also know the best diet for her based on her liver levels and whatever else might be going on.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Ask your vet about Milk Thistle combined with Lactulose. It kept Herisson alive for well over two years after being diagnosed. Blood work showed one month after being on it, he was down the high end of normal. It's worth asking about.


----------



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not sure what medication the vet gave or anything the vet said due to the distance between myself & the seller. She is eating & drinking on her own. I'm going to try and get her vet records from diagnosed and then go to my vet to get his opinion. Thank you so much HERISSON i was will deffiently ask about the things you've mentioned. I so appriciate the support from everyone and will keep you updated on her....thank you


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Remember to ask about the combination. I cannot remember why, but my vet said it has to be the blend. He sees exotics/birds and it's a common treatment for parrots with FLD.


----------



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

HERISSON: Thank you, you've been very helpful.....i noticed your in the same area of florida as i am (brevard county) what vet do you see? I go to aloha vet.....


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm in Melbourne and I also go to Aloha! LOVE, LOVE LOVE DR. Perez! He is the one who kept my boy alive for so long. :mrgreen:


----------

